

How to accept voicemail on your blog? - h34t

Does anyone know of a simple way to let people leave voicemail for you online from your website/blog (using their computer microphone)?<p>Looks like GrandCentral will do this when it fully launches (http://buzz.blogger.com/2008/01/grandcentral-receive-calls-and-post.html), and Odeo used to do this but the link is now broken (http://labnol.blogspot.com/2006/03/let-site-visitors-leave-voicemail-for.html).<p>Evoca (http://www.evoca.com/) does this, but its offering seems too complicated and it always scares me when a service so simple doesn't publish its prices publicly.<p>GetABuz.com is down right now -- I don't know if it's permanent or just a tech snafu.<p>SnapVine.com is being acquired by WhitePages and makes you use an ugly, SnapVine-branded widget.
======
h34t
Update...

Evoca 'web voicemail':

$30/year for individuals/businesses/bloggers who are OK with Evoca branding on
everything and are limited to 180 minutes of recording storage.

I don't know if there's a business here (though Snapvine raised $10 million
for this) but I wish there was a simple solution that just worked.

I'd like people to have the option of sending voicemail to me instead of
email, because some people much prefer voice to text (but I may not want my
ph# public).

